# Order of Anesthesia Modifiers



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Mar 26, 2015)

Can someone confirm the order for modifiers P1-P3 and QZ and QX? Thank you!!


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Mar 28, 2015)

We don't list P1 or P2 on claims. It is dependent on the payor whether you are to list Physical Status or not. 

The correct sequence is Physical Status, Anesthesia Modifier (ex., P3, QZ),


----------



## Michele Hannon (Mar 28, 2015)

Documentation modifiers (AA, QK, QX, QY, QZ) are always in the first position.
http://www.wpsmedicare.com/j5macpartb/resources/modifiers/anesthesiamodifiers.shtml
All Medicare carriers offer this guidance.


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Mar 29, 2015)

OMG! She's right! My apologies. I accidentally reversed them in my head.


----------



## dianemarie1976 (Mar 29, 2015)

When I coded for Anesthesia, and the Dr and CRNA participated together, when we would put the charges in from the report, on the modifiers to bill for the Provider, would be, QK, then P3, and then to bill for the CRNA, would be QX, then P3. 
If MAC was on the report, then QK, QS, P3, and CRNA was QX, QS, P3. 
Usually if a colonoscopy was performed, then it would usually just be the CRNA in the ASC, would bill for CRNA by using mods QZ, P3. 
This was for Florida in 2011, so I may be wrong, but if my memory is correct, I believe that was the correct modifier usage. 
Hope it helps! 

Diane Bourgeois
dianemarie7670@gmail.com


----------

